# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  UltraISO Premium Edition

## tancja

*UltraISO Premium Edition_9.3.6.2750*

*Год выпуска:* 2010
*Версия:* 9.3.6 Build 2750
*Разработчик:* EZB Systems, Inc
*Платформа:* Windows XP, Vista,7
*Язык интерфейса:* Мультиязычный
*Таблэтка:* Присутствует
*Размер:* 6.10 MB

*Системные требования :*
* Windows98/Me, Windows2000/XP/2003/Vista 
* Intel Pentium 166MHz or above.
* 64MB memory.128 recomended
* At least 20MB hard disk space

*Описание:*
UltraISO Premium Edition - одна из лучших программ для работы с образами дисков. Позволяет корректировать образы CD и DVD - изменять данные или удалять их часть прямо из образов, не распаковывая их, а также создавать образы и записывать их на носители. Поддерживает работу с ISO, BIN/CUE, IMG/CCD/SUB, MDF/MDS, PDI, GI, C2D, CIF, NRG, BWI/BWT, LCD, CDI, TAO/DAO, CIF, VCD, NCD, GCD/GI, VC4/000, VDI, VaporCD и другими менее популярными форматами. Также вы найдете еще множество других функций полезных для работы с образами дисков. Ultra ISO может работать в паре с Nero Burning Rom и использовать движок этой программы для записи дисков. Интегрируется с популярными виртуальными эмуляторами, например, Daemon-Tools и Alcohol 120%, а также имеет свой собственный виртуальный привод. Интерфейс программы переведен на множество языков, включая русский язык.

*Что нового:*
- Добавлена возможность обрабатывать CD-TEXT-информацию у .C2D образов;
- Добавлено отображение информации о времени ушедшем на запись диска;
- Добавлена поддержка дисков объемом 25 и 50 Гб;
- Добавлена возможность использования виртуальных приводов от программ Daemon Tools 4.35 и Alcohol 120% 2.00;
- Внесены мелкие улучшения и исправлены ошибки.

Turbobit

----------


## CSIT.RuW

Пардоньте за некрофилию.

Хорошая программулина, у кого-нидуь есть ключик к этой версии?

----------


## Berlin

А можно выложить по-новее версию?

----------


## korlid

файл удален

----------


## tamalex

А так?

----------


## marko78

Здравствуйте! Недавно пришлось запустить комп с Windows XP, т.к. только там привод режущий есть, скачал и установил вот этот UltraISO, теперь надо разобраться как загрузочный диск с него сделать. Есть где инфа?

----------

